# Oakland County Trout



## Michael madison (May 30, 2017)

I want to get into trout fishing and live in the Oakland County area, anybody know some good bank spots or techniques?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Try fishing in the Rochester area.


----------



## unclefrank (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not the pro river trout angler, so I can only pass along some experiences, for what that's worth. 

Dig into Proud Lake Recreation Area. I missed the mania earlier this year for the release and opening. Seems to be a good potential. I have yet to pack up and spend a weekend on the shores and the campground, but I will be out there soon. Research and hunt the dam. 

Paint Creek, in the Rochester area, is another option. I went last year and the banks were always crowded, so you have to put in some foot time finding a space for yourself. Also, if you're into short cast fly shooting, the Clinton River that flows through downtown Auburn Hills is an option. Here's a link to a conversation on this site - http://tinyurl.com/y94fklqx

Huron River Metro parks - hit and miss. I've never done well there, but a nice scenic place to play the game and try new tackle. I'm committed to a "float and fly" approach on the river this year to see what happens.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

I wouldn't waste [email protected] pround lake this time if year unless you want good bass fishing.


----------

